# To my little man Thumper. You were my angel.



## Thumpies (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I don't know where to start. I am in shock. My world seems to have turned upside down. My baby has died. Thumper died this morning at the Vets, after a tough night of going through possible stasis/blockage. Thumper has a history of this, as he has dental spurs, and this is the first bout we have had since his dental surgery 6 months ago. I nursed him all night with Cisapride and Metacam, Infacol and Pedialyte to try to get him through. It usually does the trick, but this time he did not perk up, he did however eat a small bit of food early this morning. I took him in as early as possible to the Vets and they started with sub q fluids, which after they finished seemed to set him off into shock and with in a matter of seconds, he had gone floppy in my arms and they started CPR but he was gone. All I could do was cry and stroke him and say please dont leave me.

I am posting to see, if this could perhaps have been my fault. The guilt is overwhelming. All I can think is, what if I didn't take him into the vets, would he be ok?! Probably not I know, but all I can see is his little face gasping for air and its killing me. How do I continue on without seeing his little face looking for me every moment of the day, looking for nuggles and love and kissing me back, then demanding food.

If anyone could advise if this has happened to them, it would be of great comfort to know that perhaps I was trying to do the right thing, however, I still am second guessing myself and think his death was my fault.

Thanks for listening.

Emma

:bigtears:


----------



## pla725 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes we can do all we can and still they pass. I've had this happen to me as well. Sorry for your loss. If you want to PM me or email me ([email protected]) I can give you a shoulder to cry on from across the world.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

Binky free Thumper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost your little man, Thumper. No matter how we and our vets strive, sometimes, we just lose them. It's not an easy thing, but you don't need to beat yourself up--you did everything you could and it sounds like you've had problems for some time, but, this time nothing you did mattered. Realize that he was loved and had a good, loving home which is something that all rabbits don't get. Hang on to all the good memories and when it's time, maybe, look for another bunny as there are plenty who need a forever home. We've had luck nursing some back and with others, we had to say a sad goodbye. An old Johnny Cash songs sums it up pretty well, "I don't like it but I guess things happen that way". Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I am glad he had you there with him, loving him all the way through. Binky free lil one.


----------



## Thumpies (Feb 8, 2011)

Its been one week, one day and eleven hours since Thumper left me and its still raw. I am still struggling to come to terms with our loss, but I just wanted to say thank you to all who have replied, it has given me some comfort in reading your words. I don't think I blame myself as much as I did that day, but I still feel partially responsible for him leaving me too soon. Thumper was not just a rabbit to me, he was a part of me, which is why I am feeling so empty without him. My husband works away for weeks at a time, and Thumper stepped (hopped) into his shoes when he was gone. Its funny, but its like he knew that when daddy was gone and he was the man of the house, he sat on his couch and slept on my husbands side of the bed. He even bossed the dog around. 

I miss having his gorgeous face wake me up in the morning, I miss my nuggles and parsley breath kisses but most of all, I miss him singing his "songs" and teeth grindings that let me know he was happy. 

I hope he is happy wherever he may be. I just wanted to share with you his photo. May my baby boy binky free and know that he was loved so much. :rose:


----------



## EileenH (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Thumper 

As far as bringing him to the vet/not bringing him, my vet once showed me a _teeeeeeny_ hairball -about thehalf the size of a pencil eraser - that had blocked the intestines in one of her patients that came in for stasis that didn't make it. She showed me because I had nursed my rabbit through a bout of stasis/bloat the night before, and when I told her what happened she told me I pulled a Hail Mary card, andthat sometimes you justcan't pull them out of it.
Having nursed my rabbit through stasis at home many times, I too would have brought him right in if I couldn't do it myself. You did nothing wrong and did everything with Thumper in mind.

Unfortunately, only time will help you feel better. I lost my boy last week, and I know what you mean - every time I come home, turn around, enter the room he was in, it's shocking that he's not there, even though I know he isn't. That's getting better for me, but it too, has only been a week.

Go easy on yourself; you really did everything you could..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with EileenH, don't beat yourself up. We aren't given second sight and life does not come with automatic "do-overs". No matter how attentive we are and how hard we strive, we have to say goodbye to our babies. They are part of our family. Some people can't understand that and I feel sorry for them as they are missing so much. Every time I look at one of our empty hutches it makes my heart skip--we all know what you're going thru and wish to make you feel better, but, only time can do that. Thanks for sharing happy memories, and, that is what you need to think of right now. Thumper had a loving home and not all get that. Goodbye little man and rest in peace.


----------

